# Keeping chicks warm outside



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

My chicks are 4 weeks old  I plan to put them outside in their coop in about two weeks because we've been having cold, rainy weather lately. Can I leave them out there without a lamp? Or should I use a heat lamp for the first few weeks?

And what's the best way to keep chickens warm in the winter?

Thanks everyone 

-Kayla and her chicks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I had young chicks and the weather wasn't quite what I felt comfortable with, I hung a bell lamp with a 60/65 watt red flood lamp bulb in it about a foot off the floor. But with the new energy requirements its getting harder to find the incandescent bulbs that put out the warmth. Look for a red incandescent regular bulb, those did still exist not long ago. You might stumble across the red incandescent flood. 

By doing that you give the peeps an area to warm up if they need it. If you find them going to sleep under it at night then they still think it's too cool at night.


----------



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. How about wintertime? When the girls are 9 months old


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They'll be fine provided the coop is not drafty, and well ventilated


----------



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

